# الان..........شرح Umts بالصوت والصوره رابط جديد



## sohbamody (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقدم الى اخواني مهندسين الاتصالات شرح الجيل الثالث بالصوت والصوره 
وفيه في البدايه مقارنه بين جميع اجيال من 
GSM,GPRS,EDGE,UMTS
وقد رفعته على الrapidshare
وبعد تنزيله ماعليك الا فك ضغطه ووتضغط على index ثم على
click here to accept and start cours



أمانه ساهم فى نشره

http://rapidshare.com/files/1764768/umts.rar


​


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير .

الملف جدا رائع . شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## essa512 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخويه الكريم


----------



## sohbamody (13 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود المشجعه وانتظرو ان شاء الله المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## sohbamody (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه النا س اتوقفت عن التحميل من اسبوع وعلى فكره اللنك هينتهى صلاحيته بعد 38 يوم

فأرجو من الاخوه الى محتاجين الشرح ده سرعه التنزيل لان اللنك هيتوقف لو ولا واحد حمل منه لمده 45 يوم وفات اسبوع ومحدش حمل الشرح:4: 
الحقو:32: اللنك
اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد:55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## rafidalashor (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته......
ارجو من الجميع مساعدتي في الحصول على الكتاب التالي
Network Planning and Optimization for UMTS
حيث انه لم اتمكن من رفعه من الرابيدشير ولا من اي موقع اخر ارجو اسال عنوان الرابط على ال***** التالي

rafid79_msc***********


----------



## khaled-aly49 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ريحو (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يديك الف عافية ويجزيك عنا كل خير ياباشمهندس ياراقي


----------



## islamkamel (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الملف لا يفتح معى لا اعرف ماذا افعل


----------



## adham_elsisi (27 أبريل 2007)

please the file it no exist


----------



## belaidi8 (17 مايو 2007)

ca marche ps stpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## mogahedmmm (19 مايو 2007)

ارجو كتابة رابط اخر ارجو ذلك بشدة 
و جزالك الله عنا خيرا
اخوك محمد


----------



## peaceman (19 مايو 2009)

very thanks but the file not exit


----------



## mahamad_os (13 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## golden hunter (13 أبريل 2010)

the link is expired. pls put a new one again. thanks alot


----------



## Eng_a!aa (13 أبريل 2010)

the file not exist 
please we need it


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورر


----------



## the mist (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أشد على أيدي الأخوة بطلب رابط جديد
لأن القديم Expired
و شكرا


----------



## احمد المدحتي (3 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم ان يعيد تحميل الموضوع على لنك اخر لان اللنك حاليا لايعمل واني جدا محتاج الumts فارجو من الاخ ذلك وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احمد المدحتي (13 فبراير 2012)

ارجوك ياخونا الكريم ان تعيد تحميل هذا الكورس على رابط جديد لان انا جدا محتاج له ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## احمد المدحتي (13 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الاخوان الكرام اللي صار عنده هذا الكورس يحمله على رابط جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر وذلك لهدف مشاركة المعلومات والفضل كلهه يعود للي اسسه


----------



## احمد المدحتي (13 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الاخ ان يعيد تحميل الرابط لان الحالي لايعمل يقول ان الملف غير متوفر


----------



## احمد المدحتي (15 فبراير 2012)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم ان يعيد تحميل الرابط من جديد لان الحالى لايعمل


----------



## code2free (17 فبراير 2012)

thank you for post


----------



## amgda (31 أغسطس 2012)

ارجوكم اعاده رفع هذا الفيديو على رابط يعمل


----------

